# Driver Pacific Scientific



## zinkiazer (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola este es mi primer mensaje después de mucho tiempo de seguir a todos de manera silenciosa, leyendo y aprendiendo., Espero que me puedan ayudar,

Tengo en mis manos un driver para motor pap bipolar pacific scientific modelo 6410 y un motor powermax-II bipolar. Bueno la cuestión es que estos elementos no se han probado en años y mi proyecto es ponerlos en función. Primera duda: ¿hay alguna forma de checar de manera rápida el motor para saber si sirve?

Después, leyendo el manual del driver y siguiendo la manera estándar de configurarlo  no supe comprender la configuración que deben tener las entradas de control. Adjunto la imagen del diagrama de entradas. Entiendo que las entradas step+, direction+ y  enable+ van a 5v pero no comprendo la entrada de step- direction- y enable-  ¿debe ser un tren de pulsos y en que momento activo una u otra? Les dejo el link del manual pdf por si alguien quiere darle un vistazo.

http://www.servovision.com/MC/step_drive6410.pdf

Tambien adjunto un diagrama general de las conexiones del driver.
Saludos.


----------



## raulli (Ago 17, 2011)

yo tengo el mismo problema y aqui en la planta se nos estan dañando mucho y la verdad no se como provarlos fuera de la maquina.


----------

